# Removing the numbers from a jersey screen printed



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello.not sure if this is possibble but I was wonderig if it was possible to remove the nmbers on a football jersey. If so how. Just curious. They gave my daughter a jersey to wear sometimes at the games while cheerleading. But it is not my sons number. Not sure why they did that my guess is that it was leftover from year. Anyway I was thinking of removing the numbers which is 22 and heat pressing 75. So if anyone has any tip let me know. Thanks.


----------



## hawaiianshirts (Sep 9, 2009)

one time i had to take a screen print transfer off a jersey i did cause it was a 3 and late at night and put the 3 on backwards...so i used my spot remover to take backwards 3 off. they dont recommend using the spot remover for larger things like that but it worked and saved me the embarresment of explaining to my customer why one of there jerseys had an e on it.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hawaiianshirts said:


> one time i had to take a screen print transfer off a jersey i did cause it was a 3 and late at night and put the 3 on backwards...so i used my spot remover to take backwards 3 off. they dont recommend using the spot remover for larger things like that but it worked and saved me the embarresment of explaining to my customer why one of there jerseys had an e on it.


Lol I have been there before but it was a number 1 lol but I just made it over it was on a shirt and it was vinyl so had no choice. Thanks. I don't have a spot remover but a frien does ao maybe I'll try it


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

If it is vinyl you can just wet the inside of the shirt with acetone and the number will peel off. I do it often with vinyl.


----------

